# Where to order 1/2" collet for Bosch 1615EVS



## danielE (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi,
I purchased a used Bosch 1615EVS router online, but it turns out it's missing alot of parts including the collets. I need a 1/2" collet for this - part# 2610906289, but it looks like Bosch doesn't carry this anymore. 

Anyone know where to get this collet?

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Daniel and welcome. Try these guys. Elaire Corporation -Router Collets They don't show that exact model but they do list other 1600 models and if one of those isn't it they might make you one.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I bought this one on Amazon for the 1617EVS. Almost the same number. I wonder what the difference is.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0009H5MPM/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

BTW: It fit a router I had bought from Harbor Freight! :surprise:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I know that there some crossovers, I just don't know which ones for sure and I would love to find a list if one exists. I was looking through Elaire's before I copied and linked and I noticed that one for a PC 690 looks a lot like the one for my DW 610. Hmm.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

DanielE,
I was able to purchase mine on Amazon. Very Cheap. I boh two and two niore my Palm Routers as well. There was no shipping charge. Cost was like $20.00, for all four items. They even list the numbers and models they will fit. 

Hope this may be of some help..


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> I bought this one on Amazon for the 1617EVS. Almost the same number. I wonder what the difference is.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0009H5MPM/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> BTW: It fit a router I had bought from Harbor Freight! :surprise:


Mike...when you say "fit"...do you mean "really fit"...? Meaning, taper angles and all the other engineering technical gobble-dee-****...or just the threads...?


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I've never dealt with them but they list a compatible collet.

Bosch Style Router Collets

Their list gives an idea which collets are compatible with what routers, which could help in your search. It looks like these use the same collet: 1611, 1611EVS, 1615, 1615EVS, B1550.


----------



## danielE (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks everyone. 

I called Galaxy Products that Paul linked to, and I was told they don't carry that particular collet anymore, and don't make them anymore either due to lack of demand. Elaire doesn't carry it either. Neither does ereplacement. The Bosch 1617EVS collets won't fit the 1615EVS - I have several 1617EVS, and I've already checked.

I found this website, Radwell International, Inc. that sells it (I can't post the URL). I didn't go thru the complete checkout process, so don't know for certain if they actually have them in stock. 

It's $42.60 plus another $12.42 for shipping, so $55.02 total for 1/2" collet. Right now I'm not sure if it's worth it to spend so much to be able to use this router. The router looks like it's been heavily used, and some important parts are missing (speed control dial, locking lever to lock the trigger, and depth gauge), though the router still works. It's also louder and sounds much more powerful than any of my 1617EVS routers (3.25HP vs 2.25HP). I was hoping to use this in a router table for raised panels, but I'm not sure how easy it would be to adjust the bit height since it's a plunge router. Does anyone have experience with the 1615EVS in a router table?

Thanks.
Daniel


----------

